# Queen breeders



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Olivarez Honey Bees in CA has some good Carnies. But If I were you, I'd try to get some local queens.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I just re-queened 5 colonies with Olivarez a month ago, all 5 are doing quit well.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

When I bought queens, I thought Pat Heitkam's hygienic carniolans were excellent. Very good at cleaning up chalkbrood.


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

Pat's carni's kick ass. Great honey production, build up and over-wintering.


----------



## Grizbee (Sep 23, 2009)

I've had great looking carnies from Lohmans, love em


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Velbert Williams on here has some good queens. He sells Russians.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

.Get up with canoemaker he raises the same strain of bees your interested in. He is a member of my bee club in Southwest Virginia stand up guy. Hope this helps.


----------



## valleyman (Nov 24, 2009)

You have one of the best supplier of queens very close to you. Kelleys carries Shamrock carni queens. The Kelley hygenic has mostly carni lineages, from what I've heard. I have both and will probably will not change lineages, because I have tried several differient genetics thru the years and so far I think that they are the very best genetics for our area. I love them, and am now enjoying beekeeping again. Oh, and yes I've had Russians and from my experience there is no such thing as a good Russian.


----------

